# Sage Grinder not up to espresso fineness.



## cogent1 (Jul 27, 2015)

As I have a limited budget, I recently bought a Heston Blumenthal Sage Pro grinder. It looked very nice and was easy to use. One snag: it didn't grind fine enough for espresso! I dialled in the very finest setting and the brew rushed through the portafilter in 10 secs. There is an additional 10 step fine adjustment on the top burr assembly and I set this to the number 3 (two above the finest setting). The extraction rate was then 60ml in 12 seconds, again too fast for a decent brew. At these settings,the motor started to labour and afterwards the top burr was so tight that I had to wind the knob back before I could release it for cleaning. I sent the machine back.

My previous grinder was an Iberital MC2: rather crude in construction and though it tended to retain grounds, it lasted 7 years before blowing up. There was plenty of leeway on the grind fineness and if I overdid it , my machine would choke off. I expected the Sage to show similar characteristics, but it fell far short.

While waiting to decide on a replacement grinder, I bought a can of Illy espresso and that too extracts far too quickly. With my old grinder, extraction did not begin until the gauge ramped up to 10 bar, with the Sage and the Illy grind the pressure never exceeded 4 bar (?) I am beginning to wonder if my machine is at fault. I have an ECM Barista and I am using 14g in a double portafilter. It has always given good results up to now, though. Is it necessary to have a very fine grind for an E61 grouphead generally? Will the Eureka mignon grind fine enough if I go for that? Advice will be gratefully received...


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mignon will definitely grind fine enough for espresso.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Where did you buy it from, if from lakeland then return and try to get the dosh together for a Mignon if you like the look of them.


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

cogent1 said:


> I bought a can of Illy espresso and that too extracts far too quickly. With my old grinder, extraction did not begin until the gauge ramped up to 10 bar, with the Sage and the Illy grind the pressure never exceeded 4 bar (?) ..


Make sure you use the dual walled baskets for this, pre-ground coffee doesn't offer enough resistance by itself usually.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

If I were buying in the £2-300 range I would take a Eureka Mignon every time. They are in my eyes the best looking grinder as well as the most capable (unless buying ex-commercial second hand) you can get for the money.

The Malkonig/Baratza Vario is another option, the new one; 'W' I think, grinds by weight which is a really useful feature.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Vario W is no longer produced, you can only source them 2nd hand i believe.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Ahh yes, just coffeeitalia who dont have a great rep, and its expensive anywho.


----------



## cogent1 (Jul 27, 2015)

That would explain it. I don't own a dual-walled basket though. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

What beans are you using, apart from the Illy ones?


----------



## cogent1 (Jul 27, 2015)

There is a Eureka Mignon Mk2 on Happy Donkey for £246, or a Mignon Istantaneo on Bella Barista for £280. Are they the same beast? The Bella Barista comes with a 3 year warranty. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## cogent1 (Jul 27, 2015)

Normally, I use beans from a local supplier, who roasts them fresh. To try out the Sage, knowing it would involve wastage, I used a fresh pack of CafeDirect Kilimanjaro from Waitrose. Those are medium roast beans. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## cogent1 (Jul 27, 2015)

It came from John Lewis via Waitrose, Click and Collect. I've sent it back. JL are good like that: no quibbles.


----------



## cogent1 (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks for putting my mind at rest. Will probably go ahead soon.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Keen price from Happy Donkey, same machine...


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Sage grinder is more than capable of choking most machines. It might not be the quickest, or most reliable grinder out there, but it will certainly grind fine enough for espresso.

As froggy says, what beans are you using? If supermarket bought then it will likely piss through regardless of the grind.


----------



## Taff (May 5, 2015)

This is a well known problem.. I shimmed my sage and it's ace now.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Taff said:


> This is a well known problem.. I shimmed my sage and it's ace now.


Should't be a problem with the Smart Pro, was only the first batch of the first model that went out without a shim.

Having said that, it should be able to grind even supermarket beans fine enough to choke most machines.


----------



## Taff (May 5, 2015)

I think it'd still an issue. Mine isn't a pro but not from first batch either


----------



## evoman (May 13, 2014)

I have a Sage grinder purchased a little over a year ago and it can definitely grind fine enough to absolutely choke an espresso machine. I pretty much never used the last three or four finest settings since it would always be far too fine (using a Brewtus, so plenty of pump pressure). So could this is a technique problem? Tamping pressure or something else? I just cannot see how it is the grinder from my own experience. Taff - how long ago did you get yours?


----------

